# Fan & Sword hyung mpegs



## Sipsoo Dragon (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi All,

Hope some of you can help me.

I am trying to find some videos of fan and sword forms.. if anyone can help I would be greatlty appreciated.

Pil Seung

Sipsoo Dragon :asian:


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 5, 2006)

Try http://www.chineseboxingclub.com/english/movies.html


----------



## Paul B (Jul 5, 2006)

There are a couple clips with Bu Chae in them here....  

www.hmjhapkido.or.kr


----------

